# Trip Charlotte to Seattle



## MrEd (Feb 9, 2011)

Trip Charlotte to Seattle.

Started on the Crescent in Charlotte. #20 left on time, it was a truncated Atlanta train. Got to platform found door closed, Sleeping car attendant was sleeping. Had to track down conductor, who opened the door and then he spoke with sleeping car attendant. Only traveling to DC to catch a connection, so only had time for breakfast. After breakfast saw freight derailment, this was during ice storm - not sure if that is related though. We arrived on time and I proceeded into the station. Since I had time to kill and walking was issue due to ice, I took the bus tour again to kill some time.

Waited in lounge for the Capitol Limited. On the #29 I had a very warm room and they got someone to correct issue as all the rooms were hot. Arrived 25 mins late to Chicago. In Chicago went to the Navy Pier to see the stained glass exhibit, had lunch at Lou Mitchells, then waited in lounge for the Empire Builder.

Once #7 left the station I upgraded rooms to a bedroom. However soon down the tracks it was discovered to have frozen pipes and the water was backing up into the room, so I switched to next bedroom down the hall, twice. We had some delays due to signal problems, but overall was nice trip. The food was good and service excellent. It was very cold out, at one point the horn froze so we had delay until resolved. They bought some draino in Montana and tried to fix the frozen drain pipes because all restrooms downstairs became flooded. Two armed homeland security agents on in havre for a check. Arrived into Seattle on time, it was raining again though. Stayed at the Edgewater hotel and found it was nice and close to the train tracks. Watched a couple of Cascade trains go by while having fish and chips.

Next day took the Coast Starlight. Found out #11 would not have parlor car due to mechanical. The service on the train was not very good. However I was able to upgrade to bedroom. Night scenery was great through the mountains as there was a full moon. I was up early to shower, had to hunt for towel then hook for shower fell off landed on the floor, made enough repair to finish shower. No coffee or juice out, I might have got up too early. At breakfast coffee served stone cold, irma had to put in microwave. Off train in Sacramento, foggy day. Station, $3 per bag to hold while checking out the town. Also, old Sacramento was easy walk but not open till 10, had nice walk though.

California Zephyr #6 train at Sacramento 11:05. Second sleeper bad ordered, actually was electrical issue when they departed, it was sparking. Many people relocated to my sleeper or offered nice coach seats, some also opted to reschedule. Dining car short of staff and supplies, thus service and food not all that great. Delay Grand Junction CO, due to west bound being 8 hours late. We had reports of items being stolen, my bag downstairs found unzipped. One suspicious person being watched. Backed into Denver, got windows washed. Picked up a bunch going east. I was awaken by ruckus at Omaha, two men arrested from my sleeper. Sca took out large trash bag of food and junk from the men arrested. People got on together in Roseville at foothills to Sierra Nevada’s. Sat after Osceola one hour because of track work and the train ran out of orange juice. Crow bar and sledge hammer required to fix switch, they had to call two bnsf crews in to help, also one broken rail slowed us down. Then a horse hit by train in iowa. Arrived Chicago two hours late.

Back in Chicago for more lounge time. Cardinal #50 left on time. Hit switch issue 4 minutes out of station; however I was lucky to upgrade to bedroom. Switch from up to cn would not lock in place, 2 hour delay before dyer IN. I had the best service and meals on the cardinal. The views were outstanding. Two and half hours late to Charlottesville. Heavy snow all of Virginia stops and heavy freight. The train went to NY, but arrived 10 hours late.

In Charlottesville, the #19 crescent left almost two hours late due to weather and one emergency on a train north of Culpeper. Arrived charlotte 1 hour 6 mins late. I had a very relaxing trip.


----------



## greatcats (Feb 9, 2011)

Jeez, and I thought my trip ( see travelogue AZ to DC ) had its foibles. I would be pretty disgusted with Amtrak if I had your trip. I hope my westbound trip is civil. The highlight so far of my trip was my middle of the night hike across downtown Chicago!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 10, 2011)

What were the homeland guys like? did they ask everyone? Was a DL or state ID enough or did they want more?


----------



## MrEd (Feb 10, 2011)

I did not see them speak with anyone, just walked the train.


----------



## PA Traveler (Feb 10, 2011)

Now that's a more interesting trip than I'd like to take!

We did have armed guards with machine guns in Copper Canyon in Mexico, though. Every time the train stopped, they got off and surrounded the train. :unsure:


----------



## henryj (Feb 10, 2011)

Edgewater hotel looks nice but a little pricey. Almost $300 for a water front view. $270 for a city side view. I usually stay downtown close to a trolley bus route.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 13, 2011)

MrEd, it sure sounds like you had your share of challenges on the trip. I wonder how some of the other passengers handled the problems? A first-timer may have declared that they would never ride Amtrak again. I guess that sleeping sleeping car attendant was a bad omen.


----------

